# 2008 Ohio Smoked Meat & BBQ Festival is set to go!!!



## beardjp (Aug 29, 2008)

Finally the 12th Annual Official Ohio Smoked Meat and Barbecue Festival - State Championship is scheduled for October 17 - 18, 2008, at Hocking College in Nelsonville, Ohio.

The entry fee is $200 with the following categories;
_*Chicken
Ribs
Pork (Shoulder/Butt)
Brisket
Dessert*_
For further information you can contact *Carl Franz* (franz_c@hocking.edu)or *Tom Lambrecht* (lambrecht_t@hocking.edu)
(740) 753-3531

I can also email you an electronic version of the entry form, if you Email me at (beardjp@yahoo.com).

It would be great to have a big turnout for this event even with short notice.  Maybe this year we can convince the organizers that early notification is the key.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 29, 2008)

Good luck with that!  I see your from Nelsonville.  Are you affiliated with the contest?  If so do you know anthing about the payouts, total prize money.  The contest desperatly needs a website.  If one has been developed please post a link to it.  That should help get the word out as well.

I hope the contest is a huge success.  If your in need of a 25th team to make it a qualifier, please let me know.


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Aug 29, 2008)

Same weekend as Libertyville Ill. AGAIN!
These short notices are gonna kill this contest again this year, although i would rather come to Ohio (shorter drive and nicer site)
Get some info on purses soon please, i may be persuaded!


----------



## beardjp (Aug 29, 2008)

We are not affiliated with the contest, but we have been hounding the organizers to get things in gear.  They do not have a website for info yet.  Erik Hoover from Cockeye BBQ has offered space for a website, but the organizers have not yet moved on it.  We just want to get things kicked up again, any help is appreciated.


----------



## beardjp (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll do my best to get some prize information.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 29, 2008)

Just reading your posts I'm having flashbacks to last year when we were desperately hitting all the BBQ forum boards trying to save Nelsonville.  We were able to rally some support and got a few additional teams to sign up at the last minute.  We understood that there were a lot of  problems last year, even some deliberate sabatoge of the event.  We talked to Joe Steele last year offering help and support for the contest and although he was appreciative he would not accept our help.  We even talked to the other two Ohio contest organizer to try and get an Ohio Triple Crown awarded to the contestant with the highest cumalive points of the three contests.  Jim Ferguson and Jim Emig thought it was a great idea.  Nelsonville stood to be the biggest beneficiary of the idea, since they were the last contest and yet the only one of the three that said no were the Nelsonville folks.

The awards ceremony last year was a joke.  One of the members of this board had his First place trophy broken accidentally by the oranizers before it was awarded.  To date it has never been replace.  Those finishing lower than first received ribbons that looked like something you got at Chucky Cheese.  No mention of the contest on the ribbon, no mention of the category.  Mine was just a white ribbon that said Third Place.

Last year was the time to try and rally the contest.  We love the event, the site, the people are good people but they are terrible organizers.  Before this contest can succeed there has to be someone at the top that will take this contest over and start planning for next years contest a year in advance.  I hate to sound negative but I do this out of the love I have for what used to be The Ohio BBQ Championship.  Maybe the Grinstead Brothers were right when they said that this contest has to fail before it can succeed.  I'm beginning to understand now what they meant.

Like I said I'll be there in a minute if your in need of a 25th team but it looks like the same old same old with Nelsonville.  They need help and they are turning it down and waiting for the last minute for a bail out.  There are two many contests out there now that are much better organized and run then for the cooks to be treated this way.

I got your email about a Friday night meeting to discuss the contest.  If the organizers are willing to abdicate their authority to a volunteer committee dedicated to saving the contest I believe that there may still be time to save the contest.  But they have to do this today!

Again best of luck with the contest.  If you need help in anyway PM me.  You also have my permission to show this response to the current organizers whoever they may be this year.  I know that they are probably not the same as those in prior years and hopefully they will not take offense to these comments.

Dallas


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Aug 29, 2008)

Gotta agree with ya Dallas, i remember you busted your azz last year trying to gain support for this event and kudos for that.
I can also post this event on the Great Lakes BBQ Assoc. website to help gain some momentum, but like D said, the organizers need to act like they really want this to happen!


----------



## beardjp (Aug 29, 2008)

I will pass this on to the organizers.  I know exactly where you are coming from especially with the ribbons.  My team and I are working our hardest to get them together without jeopardizing our competition standing.  We will push on!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 29, 2008)

Bbq Bubba said:
			
		

> Gotta agree with ya Dallas, i remember you busted your azz last year trying to gain support for this event and kudos for that.
> I can also post this event on the Great Lakes BBQ Assoc. website to help gain some momentum, but like D said, the organizers need to act like they really want this to happen!



That would be great if you could do that Bubba!  Thanks for the help.

Dallas


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 29, 2008)

beardjp said:
			
		

> I will pass this on to the organizers.  I know exactly where you are coming from especially with the ribbons.  My team and I are working our hardest to get them together without jeopardizing our competition standing.  We will push on!!!



Thanks for taking this the way it was intended and hopefully you can explain to the organizers that none of the comments were made in a malicious manner.  We want to see this contest succeed.  Best of luck to you and don't feel like your alone in this.  

Aren't you guys the team with the ambulance?  

Maybe we can get Branen Kinney to come up from Tennessee for the entertainment.  Smoker Song!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KXkaTpjzO8


----------



## beardjp (Aug 29, 2008)

We don't actually have an ambulance, but I am sure ther was one that stopped at our site.  My team is made of police, firefighters and paramedics.

That is one of the main reasons we are so behind keeping the Nelsonville event going.  We have a hard time scheduling our times off to attend any other events so far, except for Nelsonville.  Even this year the team will be short because of people on duty.

We will keep pushing hard on everything.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 30, 2008)

Maybe they can help you get the rib trophy that they promised you last year Mike!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 30, 2008)

I agree but I think there are new people in charge now and I'm betting that they don't even know about it!  It would be a nice gesture to correct a wrong that was done to you.


----------



## beardjp (Aug 30, 2008)

There are new people in charge.  But it is still being run by the "Inn at Hocking College".  I passed on Dallas's full comments yesterday, word for word.  It was late in the day and I have not heard anything else yet.  

I am getting my entry form ready now, and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Sep 2, 2008)

Rolling Smoke said:
			
		

> [quote="Bbq Bubba":3gh4zs6m]Gotta agree with ya Dallas, i remember you busted your azz last year trying to gain support for this event and kudos for that.
> I can also post this event on the Great Lakes BBQ Assoc. website to help gain some momentum, but like D said, the organizers need to act like they really want this to happen!



Bubba, there was several of us busting our butts to make it happen last year and like Dallas, I too am having flashbacks of the last minute push last year to rally the teams. While we didn't make the qualifier status, we did show the organizers that there was still interest in the event. Speaking for myself, I thought we showed them enough to make them more proactive this year but apparently not.[/quote:3gh4zs6m]

Very true Jim, and kudos to you also.
I'm looking to help by posting a link on out website, but i'm guessing there isin't one yet, or will there NOT be one?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 2, 2008)

Rolling Smoke said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":1uvjwf4t]The awards ceremony last year was a joke.  One of the members of this board had his First place trophy broken accidentally by the oranizers before it was awarded.  To date it has never been replace.  Those finishing lower than first received ribbons that looked like something you got at Chucky Cheese.  No mention of the contest on the ribbon, no mention of the category.  Mine was just a white ribbon that said Third Place.



Not to take anything away from Mike's trophy or the ribbons but the biggest oversight that was made last year was the fact that Old Dave won reserve and got nothing more than his name called. No check, no trophy and no ribbon.[/quote:1uvjwf4t]

Jim, yesterday was the first that I had heard of how Old Dave was treated when I was cc'd on the email that Dave sent to the Nelsonville organizers.  I guess normally these rules violations should have been reported by the KCBS Reps but that is a whole different story as well and I won't rehash it here.  I don't know how many places were paid out.  I know I did not get a payout for third place ribs so at most all that was paid out was the top 2 in each category and Grand Champion.  

It makes me mad that they would think that those who were treated so poorly last year would give them a second chance this year.  My guess is you will soon see a cancelled status on Nelsonville on the KCBS website and that is a tragedy but sends out a warning to contest organizers that cooks will not be treated in this manner.  They are not the only game in town anymore!


----------



## beardjp (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, I guess I was blinded last year when we won a couple of categories and did not realize some of the other things that went on.  I can't blame anyone for being mad at the event.

Carl Franz and Tom Lambrecht are the ones incharge this year.  Mainly Carl Franz from the Hotel.  I have been trying since january to get someone moving, and I must agree it is disheartening.

Maybe like someone said in an earlier post, "This event will need to fail before it gets big".  I can assure you that the local community away from the college will support this event.  As a matter of fact I am going to contact the chamber of commerce and fill them in on some of the information.  I beleive I wil also contact the one sponsor, Rocky Boots and let them know.  I don't know what I can do for this year, but maybe I can get things rolling towards something in 2009.  Damm all this stuff makes me mad!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have received two phone messages from the Inn at Hocking College asking for my reservation and I haven't done the contest in two years. Hell, I'd do it, but my band is playing that night and that is GUARANTEED money!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 2, 2008)

beardjp said:
			
		

> Wow, I guess I was blinded last year when we won a couple of categories and did not realize some of the other things that went on.  I can't blame anyone for being mad at the event.
> 
> Carl Franz and Tom Lambrecht are the ones incharge this year.  Mainly Carl Franz from the Hotel.  I have been trying since january to get someone moving, and I must agree it is disheartening.
> 
> Maybe like someone said in an earlier post, "This event will need to fail before it gets big".  I can assure you that the local community away from the college will support this event.  As a matter of fact I am going to contact the chamber of commerce and fill them in on some of the information.  *I beleive I wil also contact the one sponsor, Rocky Boots and let them know. * I don't know what I can do for this year, but maybe I can get things rolling towards something in 2009.  Damm all this stuff makes me mad!!!



Is Rocky Boots still a sponsor?  I heard last year that they withdrew their sponsorship at the last minute and that is part of the reason why the contest had financial difficulties last year.  It would be an encouraging sign to hear that they are sponsoring the event this year!  If you could get comfirmation on that we'd appreciate it.


----------



## beardjp (Sep 2, 2008)

Rocky Boots is on the entry form as sponsor along with The Inn at Hocking College.  I was just about to send a message to the guy in charge at the Rocky Boots Store and see if he was aware of the problems.  I just finished a long Email to the Nelsonville and Athens Chambers of Commerce, trying to make them aware of the problems.  I don't know if it will do any good this year but we can start on next year.

Maybe there needs to be a take over of the event and get the organization away from the Inn and College.  I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 2, 2008)

beardjp said:
			
		

> Wow, I guess I was blinded last year when we won a couple of categories and did not realize some of the other things that went on.  I can't blame anyone for being mad at the event.
> 
> Carl Franz and Tom Lambrecht are the ones incharge this year.  Mainly Carl Franz from the Hotel.  I have been trying since january to get someone moving, and I must agree it is disheartening.
> 
> Maybe like someone said in an earlier post, "This event will need to fail before it gets big".  *I can assure you that the local community away from the college will support this event*.  As a matter of fact *I am going to contact the chamber of commerce *and fill them in on some of the information.  I beleive I wil also contact the one sponsor, Rocky Boots and let them know.  I don't know what I can do for this year, but maybe I can get things rolling towards something in 2009.  Damm all this stuff makes me mad!!!



That would be a great starting point because I know that the contest is important to both the community and to many cooks on the barbecue circuit.  The cooks got caught in the middle of a feud between the former KCBS reps and the organizers, who were not really the organizers.  The reality was that the reps were the organizers and the reps but could not be both so they had the Inn be the organizers on paper and they were told that the reps would take care of everything.  Last year all that fell through and you had a game of he said, they said with each side blaming the other culminating with the firing of the Reps publicly at the contest.  Do you remember those pink sheets that were passed out at the contestj? That led to some very harsh feelings and the website which was owned by the reps was taken down immediately.  To this date a website for the contest has not been reestablished despite one of the cooks volunteering his time to do so.

The bottom line is, is that the Inn does not have the ability and/or desire to run this contest the way it should be done.  There are a lot of people, myself included that would like to see this contest survive.  I do believe that it is too late for this year.  It would be good to bring this to the attention of the town council while getting the Inn to resign as the organizers of the event.  I believe that a committee could be formed to act as kind of a trustee to run the contest for next year.  The contest has the facilities to accomodate a very large contest if proper planning is done.  I would love to see some entertainment at the contest, a pot luck dinner for the cooks as well as the breakfast that has been done in the past and also the addition of a Kids Q.  Funds need to be dedicated to doing some minimal advertising of the contest in the KCBS Bullsheet and the National BBQ News.  Additional sponsors beyond Rocky Boots need to be added.  If there could be awards given to the top 10 in each category and top 5 overall I think you'd see teams come.  This probably means somewhere between 8-10k in prize money would be needed for the contest and it cant all come from the entry fees.

See if there is any interest in doing things the right way and let them know that there are people who would be willing to volunteer their time to help (you can count me as one right now).  Hopefully they will be appreciative of the efforts to keep the competition alive in Nelsonville!  Good luck with the council and keep us informed of any developments.

Dallas


----------



## beardjp (Sep 2, 2008)

I received the following reply from Tom Lambrecht of The Inn At Hocking College regarding prize money.

"The prize money is at least $400 first prize each catergory or more
depending upon the total # of entrants. Sorry we can't be more specific at
this point but the winner is the Ohio state champion making them eligible
for K.C. I believe. "

That is all the information he sent.


----------



## beardjp (Sep 2, 2008)

The following was posted on the BBQ Brethren forrum;

Looks like Nelsonville may not happen at all. Tom Lambrecht just quit after reading all the emails that were flying around. I did get a copy of his note as I did send him an email. He his contacting the president of Rocky and turning over the proclamation to him. If you want info his email it's kevin.dotson@rockybrands.com. 

Tom is still saying it's all the Grinsteds fault but has made no attempt to address the need for paying to 5 positions plus GC/RGC and he has not submitted papwrwork to the KCBS for the funding guarantee. So I guess there's lots of blame to go around.
__________________
Ford
Great Lakes BBQ & Feed Co

Now for the rest of the story!!! Mr. Lambrecht was asked to stand aside. The Nelsonville Chamber of Commerce along with Rocky Boots is working on taking over the competition and trying to get things on track. We don't know about 2008, we can only hope. But 2009 is where we really hope to take off a new. I am sure things will change quickly in the next few days.


----------



## beardjp (Sep 3, 2008)

*2008 Ohio Smoked Meat & Barbecue Festival is still on!!!*

I just finished speaking with Kevin Dotson from Rocky Boots and the Nelsonville Chamber of Commerce.  It is official the 2008 Nelsonville BBQ competition is still on.  The Nelsonville Chamber of Commerce is now the organizer for the event with Rocky Boots staying on as a sponsor.  We are having a meeting on Friday at 2 pm EST to bring everything together.  After the meeting I should be able to get more information out to everyone.

In the mean time any ideas or suggestions that you would like me to bring up at the meeting are welcome.  It would also be a great help if any teams that are interested in competing let me know so we can see where we will be standing for teams.

I appreciate everyone’s help and support over the past few days.  It is great to know that this type of support is out there.


----------



## beardjp (Sep 4, 2008)

*Ohio Smoked Meat & BBQ Festival*

The Ohio Smoked Meat and Barbeque has a website;
http://www.nelsonvillefd.org/ohiobbq.htm

Nothing special at this time but we are up and running, updates will come as I get them.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 4, 2008)

Good luck with the contest Dan.  Keep us posted as things develop.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 4, 2008)

Who's the organizer??


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 4, 2008)

Nelsonville Chamber of Commerce.


----------



## beardjp (Sep 4, 2008)

The Nelsonville Area Chamber of Commerce is the organizer, and Rocky Boots is stepping up as the main sponsor for now.  They are planning on moving the competition to the Nelsonville dowtown area around the public square.  There is water and electric in the area from several festival events that are held in the same area.  I should have the full run down tomorrow after we meet and make some final decisions.


----------

